# .38 S&W, .38 LC



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

ok, quick question because my battery is gonna die at any time here. I have a Forehand Arms double action revolver that is not currently in my posession, so i can't look myself. It's def. a .38, but does anyone know whether it's probably a .38 S&W, or a .38 LC? and if u know, would you also happen to know how hot you can load that particular cartridge in this gun? it's in very good condition. I've had a gunsmith look at it before and he said he wouldn't have any problems shooting it.


----------

